# Homage.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

John Hoar is a terrific English watercolour painter, a man I much admire. This is my version of one of his works.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my aching finger. Pressing the like on your paintings is wearing me out.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Cheers Dick. Painting is such a pleasure at times...:wink:


----------

